# Would you rather be considered stupid or an "asshole"?



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

would you rather be considered stupid or an "asshole"? (by the way sorry, i couldnt think of any other word that could perfectly describe the latter. i hope using the world in a thread title is allowed? if its not i can change it to something else)

*remember to not take into consideration that both words could intervene with each other* im speaking in general, for all occasions.


edit: oh by the way feel free to post your opinion on why you chose the word because i will give you all a free like so it wont off balance your thanks to post ratio.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

id rather be hated and respected
than stupid and liked


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I mean without thinking about it too much, my first reaction is that I'd rather be called an asshole, simply because that places the blame on my actions rather than my self...if that makes sense. I might change my mind if I thought about it more though.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> I actually don't mind being considered an asshole at all....except for maybe one person or two. The sure one being my girlfriend.
> But it's not 'stupid' by default, definitely.


My answer again, and I voted here too


----------



## Adrian Acclaim Cooper (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd rather be Bono then Tom Cruise if that's what your asking


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

ill choose to be hated than being unable to contribute to anything's or anyone's growth.
yeah. i chose option b.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Stupid is probably one of the worst things you could call me, so I certainly voted asshole. I would rather be recognised for my intelligence mainly.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I would MUCH rather be stupid than an asshole. I say this without any hesitation. Stupidity wouldn't be my fault, but being an asshole would be a spiritual flaw for which I would be morally responsible. 

I have more patience for stupid people than I have for mean people, and I have cherished friends who lacked intelligence. I have usually rejected intelligent people who didn't know how to deal with other people's feelings, or who behaved in an arrogant manner. I have trouble tolerating them.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

snail said:


> I would MUCH rather be stupid than an asshole. I say this without any hesitation. Stupidity wouldn't be my fault, but being an asshole would be a spiritual flaw for which I would be morally responsible.
> 
> I have more patience for stupid people than I have for mean people, and I have cherished friends who lacked intelligence. I have usually rejected intelligent people who didn't know how to deal with other people's feelings, or who behaved in an arrogant manner. I have trouble tolerating them.


I hope you don't misunderstand my above post. I too would not want to be an asshole, but I really don't like feeling stupid (I often get this horrible feeling of having a wooden head, and it's hollow). Whilst people with low intelligence can be some of the greatest people, I've tended to cherish my intelligence over other aspects of my personality.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

"consider". As in someone else's opinion?

Pft, fuck'em if they can't tell.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

skycloud86 said:


> I hope you don't misunderstand my above post. I too would not want to be an asshole, but I really don't like feeling stupid (I often get this horrible feeling of having a wooden head, and it's hollow). Whilst people with low intelligence can be some of the greatest people, I've tended to cherish my intelligence over other aspects of my personality.


I doubt anyone would call you either, and if they did, they would have to be a stupid asshole. :laughing:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

snail said:


> I doubt anyone would call you either, and if they did, they would have to be a stupid asshole. :laughing:


Good point there wasn't a "both" option.... lmao


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I voted stupid... someone's opinion of my intelligence doesn't actually change how smart I am. Infact if they see me as being non threatening and ignorant, you could easily manipulate or trick them without them suspecting a thing. I prefer for people to like me, although being an ENFP I realise the odds are against me sometimes.


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd rather be considered an asshole.
Lower intelligence doesn't always mean stupid. Stupidity in my opinion means having the means or the knowledge and not using it.
Someone of a low intellegence can take steps to improve that. You can't learn to not be stupid =/


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

I voted "stupid", because, if people think I'm stupid, that doesn't make me stupid, but if people think my attitude is "assholish", then obviously I'm an asshole.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Alddous1031 said:


> I voted "stupid", because, if people think I'm stupid, that doesn't make me stupid, but if people think my attitude is "assholish", then obviously I'm an asshole.


 I thought a bit more after I answered this, and that's the conclusion I came to...


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

i chose stupid cuz being an arsehole no one is gonna like you therefore you'll be lonely:sad: in primary school children saw me as a right bitch but i was SERIOUSLY misunderstood i remember i think i was about 6 or 7 i was crying (the old he said she said) and the teacher was like "oh, stop with the waterworks." so i thought it was ok to say that so i saw a girl crying in my class and i said that to her and she ran off to the teacher and i got in trouble anyway so i know how it feels when everyone hates you and blah and i would never want to go through that again! so i choose stupid


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

"asshole" because I know I am one.


----------



## Grungie (Aug 15, 2011)

I voted asshole. I can stand being called stupid, but I could see where people would think I'm an asshole.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

oh my! so many new posts since i last logged on haha! wonderful responses guys by the way... thank you all who posted and explained why. just got done thanking them all.

im so glad i chose vague words... its interesting to see all of the different definitions people give the two words.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

The reason I chose asshole is because people often misunderstand me or my intentions and I have been cut up by other people when I was only being curious and inquisitive. And sometimes the thirst to know the truth requires me to challenge the existing norms/conventions/methods/processes which is perceived by arrogance or disrespect of authority or deliberate intention to hurt by others (which is not my true intention at all and when people perceive it that way I am left bewildered/confused/upset).

I have stopped giving value to random people's opinion because mostly they are based on situational/immediate half-assed assumptions which are mostly incorrect. I would probably admit being an asshole when I was consciously doing "assholish" stuff, which seldom happens. If they perceive me as assholes (which I didn't intend to honestly), then I don't care. That term is usually applied to behavior and not general cognition. And since behavior is based on a person's actions and not thoughts, I don't mind being called an asshole. I can change my actions to reflect an 'acceptable' behavior, when I am not actually 'meaning' it. Which is why people would prefer an all-smiling, agreeable FAKE AND DISHONEST person over a bitterly truthful but honest one.

Stupidity refers to how inapplicable/unfeasible/irrelevant/useless/harmful one's ideas/actions or contributions are to oneself/others for a given situation. Also, stupidity might refer to those to whom when you are presenting facts, reasons and logic to prove/convince something, they tend to deny or not accept it because of some unseen/illogical/untested/unrealistic/impractical factors. I can't stand people calling me stupid because I give a lot of thought on a given subject before opining or acting on it. In case if I am ignorant of facts or possibilities, I am ready to re-evaluate my stance and opinion at any time. This is something a stupid person won't do. In most cases, stupidity pairs with obstinacy of character.

Also being considered as stupid would reduce my importance to people and that would be a great obstacle when I have to convince them to do stuff or prove something or even in even day to day affair (a stupid person tends to get more disrespected than an asshole). People would respect an asshole's opinion if they are correct/applicable/best solutions (even if they hate him, e.g Gregory House) and give them complex and important stuff to handle, which a stupid person will miss out on. This allows the asshole to accumulate power, safety from morons and bullies (because they tend to loath or fear the asshole) and gain more independence of actions.

So this is why I'd prefer being called an asshole rather being perceived as stupid. Sorry for the big post.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

I chose asshole. Because just like other's arguments about what people think doesn't make them stupid, also applies in being called an asshole. I'd rather be honest and up front about things, and it has led some to consider me insensitive (don't know if I've ever been called an asshole verbatim), but it isn't intended to be taken like that normally, so the argument goes both ways.

Out of curiousity, I wonder what the results would show if it included type preference; I'd assume more feelers would choose stupid than thinkers, and vice versa about thinkers choosing asshole more than feelings. Hmm..


----------



## Fenrir317 (Jul 7, 2011)

Simple enough considering that I'm considered by some as an asshole already. Nonetheless I find personally that intelligence and capability are far more important than being considerate to the emotions of others or being admired in their opinions. I prefer to balance out intelligence and socializing and/or gaining the affection of others for this allows you to use your influence for greater purposes, whereas someone with great intelligence who is despied by all only has positive mental influence on themselves and someone who is loved by the masses but possess no mental strength or wit about them is useless in the long run and will accomplish no goals or good.


----------



## OwLY (Jun 12, 2011)

"Asshole" is a subjective statement and means different things to different people. "Stupid" usually means unintelligent and that only has one meaning. I'd rather get called an asshole though, as I'm sure some people see me as one already.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Touché. That's true too.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

jessmk7 said:


> Out of curiousity, I wonder what the results would show if it included type preference; I'd assume more feelers would choose stupid than thinkers, and vice versa about thinkers choosing asshole more than feelings. Hmm..


good suggestion! i was just thinking about this the other day... i think i might start another one with mbti types like what you said.
the main reason why i didnt want to do that is because of some generalizations people might make though. im probably one of the few thinkers who would rather be called stupid  but im going to start it anyway, i think it'll be interesting too


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

ok, just made the new and improved poll i hope you all like it


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

You are a t?? You totally caught me off guard. Although I'm enfp and chose asshole. Maybe it's a complex thing. Or true? Oh man.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

jessmk7 said:


> You are a t?? You totally caught me off guard. Although I'm enfp and chose asshole. Maybe it's a complex thing. Or true? Oh man.


haha yeah i am. according to most of the tests ive taken i guess im just balanced though.

im starting to think it's a little more complex too... everyones answer varied... maybe its a passiveness/dominance thing.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Everyone but my close friends consider me stupid anyway, so I'm going with that.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Asshole. There's power in being perceived as an asshole. Being perceived as stupid leaves one in a place lacking power.

At least, that is one way to look at it.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I _am _considered an asshole.


And it doesn't phase me in the least.


[put on sunglasses and rides off into the sunset on motorcycle]


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

I'd rather be loathed than thought of as being intellectually challenged.

The former is matter of a opinion the latter perhaps more certifiable.


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

Most people who know me fully do think of me as an asshole so why bother


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I voted asshole. If somebody calls me an ass, then they are true to an extent, but if they call me stupid then it's a load of crap. I may be ignorant on a few (Well ok, a lot) of things, but i'm not stupid. (Suppose this one comes down to personal interpretation of the word)


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

*Stupid.*

I value demeanor over intelligence. Someone stupid I'd be willing to talk to. If I were stupid and rejected, I guess I wouldn't know why or care. An asshole I don't want to associate with regardless of how intelligent they are--I don't respect them. As one, I'd be aware of myself and know why people hated me.

"Ignorance is bliss."


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Asshole, definitely.

If someone genuinely thought I was stupid, I would take it very personally. I put more effort into my mind than I do into my interactions with others. I like to believe that I am neither stupid nor an asshole. However, I can change whether I behave like an asshole. I can improve it. If I were to do or say something assholey, it would not on purpose. Being called an asshole informs me that I crossed a line. I know not to do it again. I almost consider it constructive to be called an asshole. If I were called stupid on the other hand, I'd dwell upon it. I'd wonder why. I am not stupid, so why did they call me stupid? Did I do something stupid? Am I actually stupid? What's up with that?


----------



## Larzcode (May 16, 2012)

I'm hated by a few. Don't mind that at all. 'Asshole' it is.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely an asshole.

I'm tired of people being surprised by my university major just because I'm an enthusiastic girl.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Both. For being considered stupid, people would let their guard down and don't mind being more honest towards you, which means, there's more truth to the things they are talking about. For being considered an asshole, people think "this guy has a personality, I can relate to him." Being an asshole is better than being a nobody. (Of course, you have to keep your asshole level in check and not go overboard and become notorious for doing all the wrong things.)


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Aelthwyn said:


> Being mean and uncaring and self-centered is a far worse flaw than being ignorant or slow to learn or having poor judgement, sure being 'stupid' can cause problems and be frustrating but having good intentions is far more important in regards to someone's character. I can like people who aren't very smart, I can't like mean people. I can respect someone who has a good heart but slow wit, I can't respect someone who hurts everyone around them and doesn't care, no matter how smart they are.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

I have a friend who I hate to say this, but isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer. He does a lot of "stupid" things, and he's very impulsive, and he doesn't always think things through. So yeah, he definitely gets himself into a lot of trouble. But he's undoubtedly one of the kindest, nicest people I've ever met. He always means well, and he's always got my back. I would much rather hang around someone like that than someone who is a smart asshole.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely stupid. It doesn't mean much to me if someone doesn't understand where my ideas are coming from, because even if I was stupid, it wouldn't be hurting anyone. But if someone calls me an asshole, I feel as though I'd have more of a reason to think that person is less judgmental of those who they feel are simply less intelligent than they are, and more hurt by my actions. 

Plus I don't really feel like anyone is stupid so I don't think the insult holds any weight; "if you judge a fish based on its ability to walk..." or however that saying goes. But I do think a person can be horrible and not care (some psychopaths, for example.) I don't want to be compared to some psychopath. I hate the thought of someone feeling like I am getting in their way when I strive to be someone who believes in freedom for all + shows it.

Gonna be blunt -- I think there are way too many people in the world who feel it is better to be intelligent than to be respectful of another person's existence. With that kind of thinking comes a lack of morale. So if I'm "stupid" because I have more respect than that, so be it.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

If it hasn't been said already, "A stupid asshole."


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd prefer to be called stupid because I know I'm not. But an asshole...I really don't know?


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Too black and white of a question for me to choose. Realistically you can be an intelligent asshole or an unintelligent asshole, much like you can be a nice person who happens to be smart or a nice person who isn't. 

It's really about perception IMO.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

If I had to choose, I'd rather be respected than intelligent. I couldn't live without respect and friendship.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought about this for a while now. I think stupidity is relative. I could be stupid and struggle with a subject or activity but smarter and more able with another. This is why there is not one universal intelligence, but different types of it. In addition to this others may consider me stupid but it's subjective, this doesn't actually make me stupid. Instead, if someone considers me an asshole, probably i did something rude to them, so this makes it an objective fact, and i am probably an asshole. Also, as someone else already stated being considered stupid could have its advantages. Another reason is that people don't stop liking you if you are stupid but they will possibly avoid you if you are an asshole.
So, I picked the first choice.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Considering that I am an asshole, well the answer should be obvious.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

Despite their presentation, I think some assholes can be interesting and intelligent people, and sometimes that is how they earn their respect. If someone thinks another person is an asshole, there is probably a difference in values, and it doesn't necessarily mean that they are wrong or bad. A stupid sweetheart would likely invoke more sympathy and tenderness in others, but I don't think that's true admiration or respect. They might find their naivety endearing because it appeals to some idealistic side of theirs, but at the end of the day, most will think their worldview is limited and look down on those people, if not guiltily. 

Personally, I'm not as concerned with how people in general treat me or feel about me as I am about validating my own sense of self-worth by acquiring their respect, so I'd choose to be seen as an asshole. That is why the paradox is that my self-perception is influenced by the feedback I receive from other people (mostly indirectly/unintentionally). If I am receiving overall conflicting feedback from my environment relative to how I view myself, then I might as well not be the person_ I_ think I am because the outcome would be unaffected, as there would be no evidence that my self-evaluation of my own worth based on my personal standards is accurate. 

Being an asshole is also a simpler problem to fix because you have more control over how you come across (in my case, at least). It's harder to fake intelligence, and to appeal to those whom you desire respect from, who may not value your form of intelligence. Kindness tends to translate more directly, compared to intelligence, but if you are _really _dull, eventually you are going to bore people, and I don't want to be boring. I guess this is all just seeking acceptance, but at a distance.


----------



## HeellooooooEvrbdy (Dec 8, 2013)

People call me "stupid" all the time, so I don't mind. I actually enjoy being underestimated, because as a result, I never feel the pressure of trying to look intelligent like some of the people I know. 
It feels relieving to don't give a fuck about the half-baked judgments of people who think they somehow know who you really are in general. Being called "stupid" basically gives me the invitation card to speak my mind and tell others my best useless ideas that I'm having at the moment and that's fun as hell in my opinion.
You won't be called "asshole" unless you really are that insufferable, which would be quite sad. 
I could understand being proud of HAVING an asshole...but BEING an asshole is just...well...no...:crazy:


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

I would rather be considered stupid. How someone can be considered stupid depends on they're environment and the individual making that judgment (I know it's the same can be said for "being an asshole"). Someone who is treats another negatively for being "stupid" is either ignorant or an asshole. The "stupid" would can either defend themselves, gaining respect from others as a result, or be defended by other people, making the asshole/ignorant person looked down upon more than they already are. Someone may not be book smart (which is the basis of what I'm defining "stupid", as that's how it's usually defined) but they can be street smart, good with people, artistically/musically talented etc.

When someone is considered an asshole, yes, they can be a smart one, they can possibly contribute to society in some positive way. But then there's the person in them. Unless they don't want any genuine relationship with another human, it'll be hard for them to establish and/or maintain positive relationships with others. Their relationship with others could just be for that person's benefit, not because they sincerely like the asshole. Then in the end, the asshole is just left with an empty shell of themselves, reinforcing their asshole behavior. No (healthy) person wants to be with or associated with someone who has a negative reputation. I know that last sentence can be an issue of people being superficial, but unfortunately, that's how people are going to be if they don't know someone.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Quite a few people DO think I'm an asshole. Nobody thinks I'm stupid. Assholes can still get things done in the best way possible.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Man thread necro. xD


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

An asshole because I think being called stupid would make me disagree with what I'm saying.


----------



## Link1 (Oct 16, 2015)

definitely an asshole plus wouldn't be the first time people thought that way about me


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I don't like being called stupid, but heck, asshole is even worse. That's too hard to decide tbh.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

If I could choose, I'd rather be thought of as an asshole than an idiot  If I were an evil--but reasonably smart--asshole, 'rivals' and 'goody goody' types would try to get in my way, but my intelligence would thwart their schemes. If I were thought of as an idiot, though--and I had trouble telling the difference between my head and my ass--I'd probably be left alone, but then I wouldn't be able to come up with cool plans or ideas, anyway.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

I have never been called an asshole my entire life, it would be liberating almost..
But I am not really one.. But I am not stupid either.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Stupid! I think it's better to be likeable than not likeable; I've met plenty of people who are intelligent but downright disagreeable; and I've read a lot of Wodehouse, whose books are full of chaps who aren't terribly brainy but are agreeable.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Asshole. I was called stupid in math class my whole life because I have dyscalculia, while I was the best in class in language and writing.

What I choose does not reveal which one I could be, though.


----------

